# Five Deaths Demand Justice Petition



## dhc2widow (May 27, 2007)

My husband was a log scaler working Quality Control for Interfor when the air taxi taking him to work "disappeared" on February 28, 2005. Two days later, his body was found not ten kilometres from home. The autopsy showed that despite wearing a floater coat, he had drowned after floating for several hours in the frigid waters waiting for rescue. The pilot and three other loggers have never been found. Please read our story at www.questforjustice.ca. 

The families of the five lost souls continue to fight for truth and justice. Please consider helping us by signing our petition at http://www.petitiononline.com/cgaqw/petition.html. This is the text of the petition:

To: Prime Minister of Canada 
To The Honourable Stephen Harper, Prime Minister of Canada; 

On the 28th of February 2005, five souls were lost after the air taxi they travelled in “disappeared” minutes after departure from Campbell River, British Columbia. Two days later, the body of one of the passengers was found not ten kilometers away. The autopsy showed he had no serious injuries, but had suffered extensively from hypothermia before slowly drowning. Countless family members, friends and fellow Canadians have been permanently scarred by these fatalities. Three women and ten children are now supported by WorkSafe BC pensions, instead of by their husbands and fathers. 

Despite the far-reaching implications, government officials have virtually ignored the seriousness of this fatal accident. The families and volunteers from their communities spent huge amounts of money and their own valuable time to search for and recover the aircraft using information that was immediately available to the Joint Rescue Co-ordination Centre and the RCMP. The Transportation Safety Board (TSB) ignored witness reports and physical evidence of engine failure and poor management, instead taking the easy road and blaming the pilot. The TSB’s failure to accurately report on the accident, resulted in Transport Canada Civil Aviation (TCCA) Occupational Health & Safety (OH&S) department closing its file, thus failing to investigate infringements of the Canada Labour Code. The families and their communities continue with efforts to raise the aircraft engine from the ocean floor to provide conclusive evidence. Although the TSB continue to “investigate”, they contend that an engine failure “should not cause the accident” and they can learn nothing by retrieving the engine. Not-withstanding the age of the engine type and its known issues, the families’ and many in the aviation community contend that R-985 is very much in use and can still be learned from, most specifically because of its age. Yet the accident remains a “Class 5 Occurrence” with no investigation for cause. More than two years have passed since these five men lost their lives, yet the BC Coroner Service, the RCMP and WorkSafe BC are unable to further their investigations. The engine remains in a documented location on the ocean floor, with the four missing souls likely nearby. 

Significant evidence has been provided justifying a public inquiry by the TSB to: reduce the risk involved in the air taxi, and more specifically floatplane, transportation service sector; uncover otherwise hidden facts; initiate remedial action; reflect the actual extent of lost lives; appease public interest and concern; and to address the deficiencies of Transport Canada Civil Aviation. 

Evidence indicates that both public and private sectors have much to learn from a speedy resolution to this investigation. 

We the undersigned, demand that an official government body immediately begin a public inquiry into the circumstances surrounding the fatal accident of the aircraft mark C-GAQW and the subsequent investigation into five unnecessary deaths. 


Sincerely, 

The Undersigned​
Thank you and Stay Safe,

Kirsten Stevens


----------



## clearance (May 28, 2007)

Kirsten, you have my sympathy and support in this tragic matter. My woman and I lived in Port C. after this happened, we know Ray and Doug, and met other relatives. What can one say about this, nothing, you can see the pain in peoples faces, it is so sad. Good to see you are trying to make a difference-Best wishes to you, stay strong. Jim.


----------



## dhc2widow (May 28, 2007)

Thank you Jim. It constantly amazes me what a small world the forest industry is here on the "wet coast". I knew my husband had a lot of "friends" through work, but we were totally unprepared for the turnout at his funeral. We expected around 200 people and there were more like 500. And I know there were people stuck in camp who would have liked to be there, too.

My husband Dave, also used to live in the Charlottes at various times. His uncle, Al Brown, was a commercial fisher and then a log-truck driver and Dave lived with he and his family as a teenager. He lived there again for a few years as an adult. Dave knew the Decock brothers well, and hunted and fished with them many times. 

Dave came from a logging family too. His grandfather worked the forests around Ladysmith, and his father worked at Madills making forest equipment.

I am utterly convinced Dave was "supposed" to be on that plane that day. The fact that the pilot, Arnie Feast, as well as the two Decock brothers, Doug and Trevor, were old friends helped to bring all the families together when this happened. Dave wasn't even supposed to fly that day, it was supposed to be an office day for him. I have heard stories in town about the person who was supposed to be flying that day, and that they live with some guilt for not having been "the one". But if Dave and his floater coat had not been on that plane, we may never have found the wreck and would not have learned what we have. 

I really hope that the loss of our five men will end up causing real change, and will help to keep you all safe.

Kirsten S.


----------



## dhc2widow (Aug 5, 2007)

The W-Five episode was rebroadcast yesterday without prior warning to us, or asking for updates. It can still be viewed by clicking the video link on the right side of this page: W-Five: A Routine Flight 

We appreciate any help you can provide in spreading the word ... Both the United Steelworkers and the BC Federation of Labour are officially endorsing the petition. We now have a Facebook group, called "We Support the Quest for Justice" to increase publicity. 

If you know anyone with experience in deep water salvage, we have questions and ideas we would like to bounce around. If you know anyone who might be willing to help with donated/volunteered equipment or a boat (come hang around in an incredibly beautiful place) please let us know ... 

Here is what we believe we need - an ROV able to go to depths up to 1000 feet, with a manipulator, real-time camera and sonar. We need more knowledge about dredging - the best way to blow silt at that depth ... We know this should be a relatively easy operation for someone experienced in deep water salvage - ancient wreck guys and treasure hunters and such ... We have a $10,000 "reward" promised by the TSB if we are successful ...

So we are currently doing a last financial drive to enable us to retrieve the elusive engine. Donations are being gratefully accepted by ... 

TD Canada Trust 
1400 Island Highway 
Campbell River, BC 
Transit # 9038 
Acct #6259768 
"Allison Decock In Trust" 


Stay Safe,

Kirsten Stevens
[email protected]
Website: http://www.questforjustice.ca
Petition: http://www.petitiononline.com/cgaqw/petition.html


----------



## dhc2widow (Sep 14, 2007)

Camera's Make Great Bait 

On the afternoon of September 10th, as he drifted over the area alone in a small boat with his camera-bated hook, Kevin Decock caught something very heavy that looked suspiciously like our treasure. Last minute volunteers were found and it was towed closer to shore as it was winched. It broke surface about 9.30 this evening and it was soon confirmed to be the engine of C-GAQW, propeller still intact. By midnight the engine had been pulled aboard.

The engine has now been delivered to the Transportation Safety Board in Vancouver. 

We have had a few AMEs have a look, and while there are some ideas we have decided to give the benefit of the doubt to the TSB and wait for their analysis. Mr. Yearwood has told us that the initial analysis will begin on Monday morning with an investigator from another region with whom we have previously dealt and are OK, TC, and other "interested" parties (P&W, Hamilton Standard, etc.). We are currently in discussions to find a designated observer to represent us in the analysis, one that TSB will approve. 

Newsreels here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxfQnzv8qn0

If you haven't already signed our petition for a public inquiry, now would be a great time! 

http://www.petitiononline.com/cgaqw/petition.html


----------



## dhc2widow (Sep 21, 2007)

Now on youtube:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YguVSKapEcY


----------



## clearance (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Kirsten, good to hear from you again. I moved and have dailup for now so I can't see it. I admire your efforts to keep this thing going, I know it can't be easy. I was reading some investigation reports on the Worksafe site (changed thier name, same deal) about logging accidents. In one of them where a faller was hurt real bad, they talked about the push to produce. In this case it was the usual 100 meters a day but on a bad strip with lots of culls/snags, so it was hard to produce. The push was actually stated as a possible factor in the accident, instead of the usual blame the worker, they did that too, but it was good to see them talking about other factors. 

Take care, Jim


----------



## dhc2widow (Dec 14, 2007)

The follow-up W-Five episode to "A Routine Flight", has been scheduled for December 29th, 2007.

The episode, titled "Kevin's Quest", continues the chronicle of the families' efforts to find answers, focusing on the recent recovery of the engine from C-GAQW, the aircraft whose loss also resulted in the loss of our loved ones, Arnie Feast, Fabian Bedard, Dave Stevens, and Kevins' brothers, Doug and Trevor Decock on the 28th of February, 2005. The story will air the second half of the program.

W-Five is a CTV news magazine series, which airs Saturday nights at 7pm and Sundays afternoons at 1pm (time may differ according to location, please check your local listings). 

We hope you will join us in watching "Kevin's Quest".


----------

